# crochet rugs using flannel sheets



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I have flannel sheets I want to rip into strips & crochet a rug with the strips. Does it make a difference if I rip the sheet from side to side, or lengthwise? Also, can you recommend what size crochet hook? I think I will make the strips about 1" wide. Thanks!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I think it depends upon the fabric. I'd try ripping it one way then the other and see which one is easier (probably parallel to the selvedge). I've had better results with cutting fabric if it ends up with too many loose threads from ripping, but that's tedious. There are cutting tools that make strips but I've never bothered. You can use even a ravelly fabric if you tuck in the ends as you go or press it like making bias tape.

Most often I've used a large hook (at least a K, usually an antique wooden one that equates to a modern P size) to crochet fabric. The other day I crocheted a dog bed from some long tubes of knitted fabric I think was intended to be sweatshirt cuffs. I didn't use a hook at all -- I just crocheted with my fingers!

Please post a pic of your project.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't help you but think thats an awesome idea. I have some old ripped up sheets myself, wonder if I could do it too? Yes please post pics if you can.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input! I also have an old wooden hook that I thought I'd use. I'm anxious to give it a shot. 

I've never posted pictures, but will give it a shot!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have done some crocheting with t-shirt yarn.
What size of hook to use depends on the width you cut the strips.
Wider strips make a heavier gauge 'yarn' so you would want a bigger hook for them.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I was once making a crocheted rag rug out of jeans. I was inspired when I was sitting with my mom at a craft show when I was ten (we were selling soap) and the lady across the aisle was selling these gorgeous crocheted rugs. I decided to try, but crocheting jeans is hard work! (She was not using denim, but more like sheets and things, lol.)

I think I used a P sized hook-- just the largest one I could possibly find at the time. This lady did show me an awesome way to join your strips together, though. Basically, cut a short lengthwise slit close to the end of the strip you are working with (first strip). Then cut a slit in one end of the strip you want to join (second). Slip the end of the first strip through the slit on the second, then slip the end on the second through the hole on the first. Pull the second strip all the way through, and if you do it right, it should make a nice smooth join without a knot or sewing-- quite handy if you're doing a lot of joins! Good luck!


----------



## Treelady (May 12, 2012)

I have made several rugs out of old sheets, they really hold up to everything tracked in. I remove the hems from both ends and strip them lengthwise, putting my strips into balls as I go. I use the largest hook I can find I think it is a P, no markings on it. I also join mine as Svenskaflika does. The rugs work up really fast. Good luck!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I save all old clothing and cut into 1" strips and crochet into rugs. Easier for me to make rectangle. I use the largest hook I can find. Alot of mine incorporate denim. do wash them separately in washer on gentle and line dry. They look great


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

With flannel, I'd make the strips 2-3" wide and use an S hook. It's a speed hook close to an inch in diameter at the back. Using it feels awkward, but with plenty of material it would make a nice heavy rug!


----------

